# Older Air Force F-15s Have Defective Longerons - Video



## Royzee617 (Jan 14, 2008)

Older Air Force F-15s Have Defective Longerons - Video
AeroSpaceNews.com - According to the United States Air Force, older Boeing F-15 Eagle Fighters have a defect in a structural element of the aircraft called a longeron which has caused cracking in nearly 200 aircraft in the fleet and at least one crash.

As shown in the video below, the accident aircraft's pilot managed to eject safely as the F-15 broke apart just behind the cockpit. A large number of F-15s were grounded and some will remain so pending a decision from the Air Force on the best course of action to repair the defect, if that proves to be cost effective. 
Airline News - Pilot Watch - Aerospace News - Airplanes - Military Aircraft - Space Pictures - Older Air Force F-15s Have Defective Longerons - Video


----------

